# Michigan City In



## polyps (Nov 22, 2012)

I Have a large 24/7 retail lot to sub out entirely for salt and plowing . contract paid 28 g's last winter. need someone in or near Michigan city . salt pays flat rate not per ton and plow is per push for 2 pushes then goes hourly . 2 inch trigger and salt is their call.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

What property is it, what company is it for?


----------

